
Which Way Is This GIF Spinning? - shawndumas
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/PET-MIPS-anim.gif
======
PythonDeveloper
It's spinning left, then right.

~~~
chacham15
Nope, its doing a half spin left, then a half spin right, never turning its
back on you. Who would blame it?

~~~
_ZeD_
The head and the body are reverse spinning!

